# Dirty villagers...



## AppleCracker (Feb 22, 2014)

This is a thread where you can post all the pictures of something dirty in animal crossing! Whether a villager said they want to give you a morning glory or if isabelle said is this a good place? Just post it!


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 22, 2014)

Sylvia once gave me a speed bag

dont have a pic

Also she told me about a story cube told her

It was intresting but waaaaaay too long i thought i was gonna pass out

if taken out of context...


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 22, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> Sylvia once gave me a speed bag
> 
> dont have a pic
> 
> ...



how is that dirty


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 22, 2014)

could be talking about sex or childbirth (childbirth is pretty scary)

and tat first one isnt dirty but druggie refrence


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 22, 2014)

View attachment 29051
This just happened pretty dirty


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 22, 2014)

Ohh, you meant Amphetamine!

I was going to say haha, what's so dirty about one of these


----------



## Splinter (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Hybridbreeder1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Splinter said:


>


okay this one made me laugh XD


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 22, 2014)

The only thing dirty here is your dirty minds ​
Also I know it's not the same drug but this is for you Jarrad:


Spoiler


----------



## TeeTee (Feb 22, 2014)

They say you can check a man's size by looking at the length of his fingers.
I guess Deirdre is a quality over quantity type of gal.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 22, 2014)

AppleCracker said:


> picture goes here
> This just happened pretty dirty


omg



Splinter said:


>


I CAN'T BREATHE ok well that's an exaggeration BUT STILL


----------



## cIementine (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Splinter (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Aizu (Feb 22, 2014)

Marshal once send to me that he always ends up buying one too many toilets every time he goes shopping, not 'that' kind of dirty, but still...


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 22, 2014)

Brewster asked me how much milk I wanted.






.






.

I wanted lots.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 22, 2014)

Splinter said:


>





Lita_Chan said:


> Marshal once send to me that he always ends up buying one too many toilets every time he goes shopping, not 'that' kind of dirty, but still...



xD This stuff is so funny.
And so is the milk thing.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 22, 2014)

Naughty Celia!


----------



## xFlanx (Feb 22, 2014)

Splinter said:


>



Oh em gee, this is hilarious! ヾ(。◕ฺ∀◕ฺ)ノ


----------



## Siren137 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mookie (Feb 22, 2014)

http://imgur.com/AXeCd2y


----------



## CR33P (Feb 23, 2014)

i died from this thread


----------



## monochrom3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sparro once gave me a banana as a present for delivery once and said something like this:
"It's a banana! Now beat it! And remember; keep those thighs up!"


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 23, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> Sparro once gave me a banana as a present for delivery once and said something like this:
> "It's a banana! Now beat it! And remember; keep those thighs up!"



omg


----------



## cheezu (Feb 23, 2014)

Best thread ever. XD


----------



## Ras (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm going with my first instinct of remembering there are kiddos here.  Since most of you are kids, I'm not saying this shouldn't exist.  Just that I shouldn't participate!


----------



## cheezu (Feb 23, 2014)

Well, I'm 28... so not really a kid. XD I still find that stuff quite funny.


----------



## Ras (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm . . . older than that.    I posted an anecdote, and I just mainly made that comment as a way of editing it out.


----------



## Cariad (Feb 23, 2014)

They're so funny!
Drift once talked about the friction between him and lily and said they talk too much and they are too close.


----------



## Waluigi (Feb 23, 2014)

Splinter said:


>



can octopi even poop


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 23, 2014)

monochrom3 said:


> Sparro once gave me a banana as a present for delivery once and said something like this:
> "It's a banana! Now beat it! And remember; keep those thighs up!"





-dead-


----------



## cIementine (Feb 23, 2014)

Twiggy said:


> can octopi even poop



They ink the place up and they stink the place up.


----------



## Juniaex (Feb 23, 2014)

Cheri tried.


Spoiler


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 23, 2014)

When I had Chops in my town he told me he once took a mud bath... I don't think I still have a picture though. xP


----------



## AppleCracker (Feb 23, 2014)

Juniaex said:


> Cheri tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



XD


----------



## cIementine (Feb 23, 2014)

_*Direct Marshal quote:

'It's great to finally have us in my home, just the two of us, sulky.'


... '*_


----------



## Juniaex (Feb 23, 2014)

Lucky is really forward about it. XD


Spoiler


----------



## MannyK (Feb 23, 2014)

Monique dame up to me and told me that i was the perfect guy to give her cherry to...


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Kit (Feb 23, 2014)

From my 2nd town..

Umm..


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 2, 2014)

I know this thread is a little old, but I couldn't resist this...


----------

